# CIGRS Display



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

This weekend CIGRS built and is operating a Large Scale layout at the Flower and Garden Show, at the State Fair Grounds in Des Moines Iowa.

Some here may remember Fred Loveridge. Fred was a member here on MLS and a founding member of CIGRS. Fred passed away recently and he was remembered at the show by using some of his scratch built buildings and his photo in the layout. He was a Great modeler that included lots of detail in his layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Fred was a good old boy . Very helpful and a great club member .


----------

